# You’re in a busy area expect trips soon....



## Olen (Feb 28, 2016)

2 hours later and still no trips.
8 other drivers every few miles and I’m in a suburb not even a city lol

No money at all it’s already Wednesday and I’ve made only $130.55 Since Monday morning. Minus gas, tolls, and lunch. So basically lost money.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, Uber at is best. Just putting some message to create a reaction from driver and indirectly controlling its driving pattern. I do not pay attention whenever I get those messages and just continue on.


----------



## Olen (Feb 28, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> Yes, Uber at is best. Just putting some message to create a reaction from driver and indirectly controlling its driving pattern. I do not py attention whenever I get those messages and just continue on.


Yes I'm going to follow your lead because I'm tired of this. 
Can't wait to find a real job :/


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

That’s when I turn off the app and wait for the Surge! 1.8+ baby!!


----------



## Olen (Feb 28, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> That's when I turn off the app and wait for the Surge! 1.8+ baby!!


I'm happy for you my friend


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Olen said:


> Yes I'm going to follow your lead because I'm tired of this.
> Can't wait to find a real job :/


According to Trump it shouldn't take you long at all


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Olen said:


> 2 hours later and still no trips.
> 8 other drivers every few miles and I'm in a suburb not even a city lol
> 
> No money at all it's already Wednesday and I've made only $130.55 Since Monday morning. Minus gas, tolls, and lunch. So basically lost money.


Welcome to my world. Then again I've only driver 6 hours so far this week. I don't need the money (at the moment anyway) and it is slow. It seems like there are always more drivers out here near the start of the month. My theory is they are trying to pay the past due rent?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Never gotten a ping any time ever when that silly message pops up. To me it means it's time to drive off to some other location.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, that little message doesn't mean anything, lol. 2 hours logged in with no trips?? You need to figure out your market. That's terrible. You're either in the wrong place or the wrong time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I ignore that crap as well. Just keep driving back to my fishing hole. 

All they're doing is trying to hold driver's in a static location "just in case".


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If Uber tells you anything, just think or do the opposite and you will do fine with this gig


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Upon receiving that message you should immediately vacate that area.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Olen said:


> 2 hours later and still no trips.
> 8 other drivers every few miles and I'm in a suburb not even a city lol
> 
> No money at all it's already Wednesday and I've made only $130.55 Since Monday morning. Minus gas, tolls, and lunch. So basically lost money.


NO...&#8230;.You haven't lost money! The way I figure it you made about $14. Congrats!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Olen, you and I are in same market and pretty much at same level, though I did not go out Monday or Tuesday, only Wednesday and today AM and I'm at about $150. No chance of making this weeks quest, will try the weekend one. Yesterday it got really slow for just before 6pm, nothing, decided to go home and noticed that I was already 1/3 for a $12.50 consecutive ride promo. No ping came in my usual places, and I decided to wait it out a bit. Mickey D's across from the Weiner Circle, went to the bathroom, & had my dinner, I brown bag a sandwich, no sense in paying exorbitant $ for mediocre fastfood. After 30 minutes of staying I drove out the alley way around 6:45pm and got my second ping for the consecutive ride. As I finished the 2nd one, received ping for 3rd and finalized. I received some other subsequent request as well and that is when I made most of my $ for the day. Good luck.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Never gotten a ping any time ever when that silly message pops up. To me it means it's time to drive off to some other location.


I agree.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Run away from "busy areas". It is a group of friends or office full of people all with the app open. Draw all the Drivers for two rides and avoid possible Surge.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The entire rideshare scam is a manipulation. Trying to get drivers to go where they want them to go when they want them to be there so they can cover every possible ride within a minute or two of the request, at base rates. Everything Uber has done to earnings in the two years I've been driving has been in their favor, to the detriment of drivers.

Taking their 'suggestions' on what to do while driving is just more of the same. When I see that busy area/more requests than usual/blah blah blah I know to go elsewhere. If its busy and there are more requests than usual, why no surge? Exactly. *****es.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have seen this message several times. Didn't pay any attention, and of course, nothing happened. I have had it while driving and while not moving. Never got a ping very soon after that message.


----------



## Olen (Feb 28, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I have seen this message several times. Didn't pay any attention, and of course, nothing happened. I have had it while driving and while not moving. Never got a ping very soon after that message.


 Yea :/ it sucks full time for me it's sucks now part time if I have another gig it's ok



911 Guy said:


> Run away from "busy areas". It is a group of friends or office full of people all with the app open. Draw all the Drivers for two rides and avoid possible Surge.


Wow I have never knew that wtf 
I'm glad you told me this



BLBorgia said:


> I agree.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Run away from "busy areas". It is a group of friends or office full of people all with the app open. Draw all the Drivers for two rides and avoid possible Surge.


Yep. This.

It's Uber's manipulative tactic to prevent surge and keep drivers in every square inch of a city.

Rule Number 1 of Uber Driving: Whatever Uber says, do the * opposite...immediately!*


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Nearly every communication you get from either company is misleading and designed to be that way . Develop a strategy and stick to it no matter what bait they lay out . When that strategy no longer works develop a new one .


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The best is...."Your rider scheduled this ride in advance" & "scheduled pick-up"


Ummmm, who cares unless its 4:30 am from a hotel and an airport.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I love how it says that there's an "opportunity nearby" in the hood near the airport. Yes, Uber, I came to the airport in hopes of a long trip, but I'll leave the queue to go to the high demand area in the ghetto. There really is an opportunity nearly to get robbed


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Olen said:


> Can't wait to find a real job :/


Why haven't you found one yet?

I get bothered every week on LinkedIn and my email gets bombarded with offers to interview for a job. It gets kind of annoying to be honest.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

If there where to be an opportunity nearby, I would have gotten a stacked ping prior to dropping off the rider. They idea that there are opportunities, well guess what, they are everywhere as well.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Exactly !!

Drove thru that notice about 10+ times today.

Tested the opportunity nearby navigation tool as well way back when it first came out......"LET'S GO".......yee hah........4-5 times as I "might get a trip once there" LOL........waste of my life, its just a vehicle redeployment trap. 

Know your city, that's all you need to do.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Okay, checking back on this thread and no smart ass snark this time.

OP, why would you wait 2 hours anywhere for a ping? Is that sitting in one spot? Is that trying to move to another “honey” spot with still no ping? Is your market smaller or super saturated/both?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Olen said:


> 2 hours later and still no trips.
> 8 other drivers every few miles and I'm in a suburb not even a city lol
> 
> No money at all it's already Wednesday and I've made only $130.55 Since Monday morning. Minus gas, tolls, and lunch. So basically lost money.


You'll get better at it. I can always wrangle a ride by approaching the I-30 and I-40 crossroads. Or the part of town where trucking is centralized once you get a ride always accept the next ping (cue) no matter what. You have to find the natural rhythm.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

At best the problem is that the algorithm doesn't take into account the number of nearby drivers. It just assumes because there are projected to be pings in the area it will be busy for YOU but that is not the case when there are three drivers there for every ping. At worst it is an outright intentional deception.

I do notice with a lot of curiosity how there always seem to be these fake surges trying to get me to go to a certain area. The rider app at the same time will usually reveal there are already drivers there. I often get the feeling that Uber is trying to push me to go to a certain area. This "you are in a busy area" crap might be part of that in that they are trying to get you to stay where you are where the fake surges are an attempt to get you to move.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Nearly every communication you get from either company is misleading and designed to be that way . Develop a strategy and stick to it no matter what bait they lay out . When that strategy no longer works develop a new one .


Very wise advice, couldn't be more true after 3 years of driving.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

I love when I've been sitting for 2+ hours and somehow there's a 1.2x surge 2 miles away. How is there a surge if there aren't enough trips for the cars in the area? 

I'm sitting at home for those 2+ hours watching TV because I'm not an idiot and I know the market is too small, so I'm not losing money, but it's still frustrating to see it happen.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> The best is...."Your rider scheduled this ride in advance" & "scheduled pick-up"
> 
> Ummmm, who cares unless its 4:30 am from a hotel and an airport.


I always tell them it doesn't do any good to schedule rides. Uber just sends the nearest driver at the appropriate time, just as if it were a "normal" ride. Many assume there has been a designated driver assigned to them.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m a new driver with this past weekend being my first full days of driving (which were pretty good), and I have a “theory” about this (“..busy area...”) message. I don’t believe it is because the area is “currently” (“real time”) busy, but rather it is “historically” busy, perhaps based on data they’ve mined. Going near a more “affluent” neighborhood on Sunday where I “logically” expected I might get a rider, the message popped up and indeed I got a ride request within minutes (on that busy day). However yesterday, on a slow Monday, I was also near several similar neighborhoods where the message popped up, yet I waited for an hour with nothing. So I do think the message has some validity, but given the messages of some of the more experienced drivers, it’s possible Uber is using that message for their own benefit to cover that “potentially” busy area.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

I think this is actually the message you get if the area you're in hasn't quite reached the threshold for a 1.1x surge. I usually see it just before or just after the area surges - like right after the bar close surges die out.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> That's when I turn off the app and wait for the Surge! 1.8+ baby!!


I kind of remember "Surge". Kind of.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> According to Trump it shouldn't take you long at all


Yup. It's Trump's fault.
Are any of ya'll old enough to remember when it was Bush's fault?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Our Greenlight lady told me this means there are a lot of people in the area who have turned on their Uber app. On the surface sounds encouraging. But could mean there are a lot of Uber drivers in the area who have turned on the PAX app to see if there are a lot of drivers in the area. If no ride in 10 minutes . . . move on.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yup. It's Trump's fault.
> Are any of ya'll old enough to remember when it was Bush's fault?


Yes. I am also old enough to remember when it was all Obama's fault too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Olen said:


> 2 hours later and still no trips.
> 8 other drivers every few miles and I'm in a suburb not even a city lol
> 
> No money at all it's already Wednesday and I've made only $130.55 Since Monday morning. Minus gas, tolls, and lunch. So basically lost money.


Drive to a WEALTHY AREA . . .

. . . EXPECT MONEY SOON.

IGNORE " UBER FORTUNE COOKIES".

You 


jazzapt said:


> Yes. I am also old enough to remember when it was all Obama's fault too.


You didnt get a FREE PHONE ?

For the Government to SPY ON YOU WITH ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yup. It's Trump's fault.
> Are any of ya'll old enough to remember when it was Bush's fault?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Yes. I am also old enough to remember when it was all Obama's fault too.


I can't remember which president, was it Roosevelt, that had a sign on his desk in the Oval Office that said "The buck stops here". 
It is the bosses fault when things go wrong. That is an accepted idea. When the captain of a naval vessel loses his ship, for any reason, he never gets assigned another. Even if its not his fault. The person in charge is responsible. 
So ... yea, it _*is *_Trumps fault.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I can't remember which president, was it Roosevelt, that had a sign on his desk in the Oval Office that said "The buck stops here".


Truman


----------

